# Mahindra 450 Steering Box Rebuild



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

A month or so ago the steering went out on my 1991 Mahindra 450. I ordered parts from Reubicon International in Austin and rebuilt it. Here is the video of the rebuild.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1dn6B3Tzf0&list=UU01WFx11pvz8YXiHdqyg0eQ[/ame]

Thanks, Profnohair


----------

